# Anyone have plans for a Top Bar Hive?



## GR8PMKN (Nov 25, 2005)

We would like to get a few top bar hives to pollinate our pumpkin fields with. I can not see paying the same amount for shipping as the cost of the hive.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www2.gsu.edu/~biojdsx/main.htm I don't have any bees yet but I had this link bookmarked for an in case. It sure does appear to be alot cheaper than paying through the nose for the standard type hives, though I don't know all that much about it.


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

I kind of hybridized these two plans:

http://www.backyardhive.com/images//backyardhiveplans_a.pdf

http://nordykebeefarm.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=36&PN=1

Then I decided I wanted a peaked roof and we played around with that. 

I ended up with this:









Of course I prettied mine up by using bamboo flooring which I had left over from doing the floors in our house and I used copper flashing to cover the roof. It could be made very cheaply with scrap wood.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

My neighbor 4 miles down the road has 15 normal hives and a few top bar hives he built they are really neat he loves them and he is planning to switch over and make everything top bar soon. I paln on getting a few when I get home, and maybe gradually selling most of my other hives I like the simplicity of the top bar hives.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www2.gsu.edu/~biojdsx/main.htm

This website is devoted exclusively to collecting and distributing information about beekeeping with top-bar hives (tbh's). Tbh's offer many beekeepers an inexpensive but satisfying way of keeping bees that produces less (but better) honey and more beeswax.

Enjoy your visit to this website, learn about tbh's, and give them a try.

Files of frequently asked questions (FAQ's) are maintained at this website to answer most of your questions about this method of beekeeping. You may have other questions which, if you will ask, can be incorporated into the files as they are edited.

Files of frequently asked questions (FAQ's) are maintained at this website to answer most of your questions about this method of beekeeping. You may have other questions which, if you will ask, can be incorporated into the files as they are edited.

Files of frequently asked questions (FAQ's) are maintained at this website to answer most of your questions about this method of beekeeping. You may have other questions which, if you will ask, can be incorporated into the files as they are edited.

 Al


----------



## GR8PMKN (Nov 25, 2005)

Thank You for your replies...


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Thought I'd throw these in...........

http://www.ccdemo.info/GardenBees/KTBH.html

http://bwrangler.madpage.com/bee/tmyt.htm

http://www.beekeeping.com/articles/us/small_beekeeping/

http://mikisbees.bravehost.com/Plans.htm

http://www3.telus.net/conrad/images/ktbhplan.gif

http://nambehoney.com/topbar/hive/hardison1/

Thanks,
Pam and Scott
http://www.justkiddinfarm.com/


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Nov 20, 2003)

Hovey - I know I've commented before but that is great looking hive. :dance: I just love the copper roof. I noticed that the side view doesn't have a cover or appear to have a place for one. Do you just leave the viewing area uncovered? Most of the plans I've seen have a pc of wood that covers thae viewing area. 

 Carla


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

There is supposed to be a cover on the side. The plans from backyardhive.com were what I was using as my design template. However, halfway through routing the cover the router bit went flying off into parts unknown and hasn't been seen since. So, for now there is a peice of cardboard taped over the opening. When I give up on finding the bit out in the front yard and break down and buy a new $20 bit then I will finish the cover and install it. Hopefully the bees won't mind a few screw holes being added to their hive while they are living in it.........YEAH RIGHT! Not looking forward to that.


----------

